# PGE RS3 construction



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I've started on a new loco project. So far I've printed new pilots and have them installed on the body. The coupler on this end (front) is fixed to the body. The other coupler is still truck mounted and the pilot is made to allow enough swing to function on my Super O track. Presently working on removing a ton of louvers!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The sanding and filling and scribing is underway. The louvers are removed and one of the grill panels taped in place. I think it will look...just fine!  But I may thin them down a bit.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice work. The conversion solves the step alignment issue I worked with in the past...

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think he solved the step alignment issue by tossing the old pilot quite handily!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Through a few iterations I have settled on a method for the screens. I printed a frame that is glued to the body and the screen will slide up inside, as one of the last of the finishing touches. A diamond mesh was used on this loco, thank goodness for frying pan covers!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Krieglok said:


> Nice work. The conversion solves the step alignment issue I worked with in the past...
> 
> Tom


Yeah Tom, the alignment and size and nothing else was right either. This isn't a hundred percent either but close enough! The front step should be lower than the other steps to the walk way but it would have complicated printing and I wanted a solid join between sides (I could have trimmed a couple of millimeters off the bottom step and faked it but didn't bother).


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Dano said:


> Through a few iterations I have settled on a method for the screens. I printed a frame that is glued to the body and the screen will slide up inside, as one of the last of the finishing touches. A diamond mesh was used on this loco, thank goodness for frying pan covers!
> View attachment 572909


Nice, excellent workmanship. I have plans for a small ladle


----------



## C.Vigs (Jul 30, 2015)

That's a great technique for the screens, nailed it.

~Chris


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Working on converting the Alco Type B AAR trucks into a facsimile of the similar MLW truck. Almost there, just a bit of sanding and tweaking to do.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Completed the MLW trucks today. I can put them aside and get back to body work or maybe re-doing the step rails which is going to be a chore.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

More fiddly work with the hand rails and body filters.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

A glacial progression! The body and pilots and walkway will be combined into one unit and bolted to the chassis..


----------



## Firewood (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm enjoying this latest project of yours - thanks for the pics.

FW


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This is looking good so far, can't wait to see how it all turns out.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This is looking good so far, can't wait to see how it all turns out.


Hey, John! Thank you very much, Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The Devil is in the details or so they say, well, he has reared his ugly head! There is so much stuff hanging all over the pilot on this loco that I didn't notice until adding nuts and bolts that the end of the chassis was slightly short-cutted for ease of manufacture. So I had to add 3/8th of an inch to the front plate and hope that I can meld it/hide it during priming. So much easier to have printed it the proper size! There is a ton of stuff to add so it should turn out okay...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lots of putty in the cracks!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I guess I'll have to live with this. Now to replace the bolt heads. It was probably fabricated from several pieces of steel so any ghost seams will be from welds.😁


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, I'd have no problem at all living with that!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Never one to leave well enough alone, I kept digging up more pics and totally revamped it again. This more closely resembles what is going on behind all the piping and hoses and grab irons, at least as best as I can determine.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Did a bit of painting and some detailing before painting the body. Added the twin light housing to the nose, drilling them out through the shell yet to come and then adding lenses.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

New 'tankage' mock up. This is how they will pretty much sit. there is still some piping and air tanks to add.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

So after 'completing
the trucks...I decided to tweak the side-frames some more to bring them more in line with the prototype. Then decided to toss them completely and make new ones. So far a test shot of primer, without the brake parts.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

One truck mostly assembled. A few bolt-heads to go on here and there and the air-brake pots and assorted pieces.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I got back to messing around with the RS3's trucks and almost have them ready for a shot of primer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's great detail, this is clearly going to be the "deluxe" RS3.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Dano said:


> I got back to messing around with the RS3's trucks and almost have them ready for a shot of primer.
> View attachment 577743


I'm missing out. For me, it's like the Metropolitan Museum of Art. I don't have the background to appreciate the finer details. And I like cheap American beer.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's great detail, this is clearly going to be the "deluxe" RS3.


John, I'll be happy with a passing resemblance to the prototype!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Amazing details. I know you are making some parts for the engine. Do you make the minute details too, like the brake cylinders?

Tom


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Tom, some left-over parts and truck frames with other bits added and a prime coat.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I've re-wired it to the point of a test run. May be I will be able to re-mount the smoke unit and have it working and of course the lights. All the other bells and whistles have gone west.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Glacial progress, but it is happening.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Great looking locomotive. Thanks for sharing the build.

Tom


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Krieglok said:


> Great looking locomotive. Thanks for sharing the build.
> 
> Tom


You're welcome Tom, thanks for looking.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Going to be a super nice RS-3. Thanks for sharing your progress on the project.

Bill


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

seayakbill said:


> Going to be a super nice RS-3. Thanks for sharing your progress on the project.
> 
> Bill


Thank you Bill.

Dan


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't died or been abducted by alien proctologists, just still mired in this RS3 project. Almost done with the underside, weathering as I go along.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like you're on the home stretch.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

All buttoned up for a quick test run before final detailing.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The detailing progresses. Added the brake chains and assorted hardware. I mounted the body to the handrail assembly to make it a single unit. I have the handrails over the louvres soldered, painted and mounted. All the stuff on the pilots and 'porches' next.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Continuing along in my usual vein of two steps forward one step back.  I had to dismount the tanks and then shorten them a quarter inch to allow proper installation of the frog hangers but it is all good! Installed some piping on the front 'porch' and I'm now on the search for my stash of rubber ribband for the hoses, with my luck, probably used up last time. I've been experimenting with some dust effects (I think the 'mud' is taken care of) should I ever get to that part of the finishing process. I think this has been my longest single project not counting the Train Master which sat fallow for eighteen months.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice work. The weathering is just right.

I really need to get my airbrush up and running. Your efforts are inspiring!

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, just needs numberboards.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I liked it pulling the long passenger cars in Dano's video (Post # 39).


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Finished and earning revenue! Thanks for following along.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

It looks just great  

Magic


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Magic said:


> It looks just great  but one little thing.
> The loco is set up to run long hood forward, correct.
> There should be an F on the forward sill by the steps to indicate this.
> If short hood forward the F would be there.
> ...


Nope. Not visible in my reference photos. I found them on earlier pics of locos in the yellow scheme. They are the only photos of PGE locos of this class so marked that I have seen. At any rate, it is not visible on #570.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Dano you were just too quick, I also checked photos and saw no F.
I edited my post but you saw it first.
Great looking loco with such fine detail.
Really enjoyed following along.
I'm an closet ALCo fan, got two myself RS11s

Magic


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Magic said:


> Dano you were just too quick, I also checked photos and saw no F.
> I edited my post but you saw it first.
> Great looking loco with such fine detail.
> Really enjoyed following along.
> ...


Yeah, I realized that, no worries. It wouldn't have been the first time I missed something (or left it out, just because). Thank you. Cheers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Top notch job, looks really good on the rails!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

It does look really sharp.

Being the PGE was a railway in Canada, the placement of the “F” on the front of the locomotive was not always used nor required. I don’t think any PGE locomotive had such markings, judging by a quick view of their roster.

In the US, the use of the “F” was eventually required by the CFR, governing rules and standards on the US railroads.

Tom


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you, John and Tom.


----------

